# Remplir un formulaire



## EboO (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Comment dois-je procéder pour créer un formulaire que je remplirais ensuite sur iPad avec reader ou pdf expert ?
J'ai essayé dans word mais impossible de remplir les champs. 


Merci.


----------

